# Turntable Indexing



## gandydancer69 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have any of our group had good success with a turntable indexing system?
Via emails and on a previous post I have basically had individuals telling me that the Eagle Wings all metal turntable is a good product.... however, since we'll be using it in an outdoor environment and would be standing 6-8 feet away from the turntable, we need a reliable track alignment indexing system that will withstand the outdoors in the Phoenix, Az. area...(hot summers).
Anyone got ideas or can tell me what they did or ???

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.dallee.com/Turntable-Indexer-1700


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

did you have any success in finding a solution?

Greg - 50


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

The best "Indexing system", is the one the prototype uses/used....turn the thing until it is lined up by eye, then use the locking device to ensure the table stays in place as the locomotive moves on or off the table. Most locking devices were just metal plates that were pulled by hand between the rails.
In model form, a simple piece of sheet styrene, cut to size, and shifted by fingers, does the trick nicely...paint it caution yellow, as the real railroads often do.....easy-peasey...keep it simple stupid...
Fred Mills


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred;

Not very "railroady" looking, but how about a simple toggle bolt? The same thing used to lock shed doors and gates could be mounted at each end of the turntable track (they are sold in many sizes). Line the track with the perimeter track of choice (of course, they already have the receiver hardware centered on them). 
Throw the toggle bolt, and the tracks are locked in.

Just sayin',
David Meashey


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the toggle-bolts I have seen are too loose to hold the turntable in position good enough to not let the engine derail as it crosses the gap between the track and the turntable.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm used to this as a toggle bolt:










you fold the "wings" together, push it through a hole in drywall, and the wings "toggle" outwards...

Maybe you mean what I call a "barrel bolt" since it is like a barrel:


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The barrel bolt is what I meant, but people around here frequently refer to them as a toggle bolt. Next time I'm at Northwest Hardware, I'll see what they are listed as on the packaging. Sorry for the confusion. Perhaps they get referred to that way because one toggles between "open" and "locked." The bolts used for the second door on my garden barn lock snugly.

David Meashey


----------



## Phil Brown (Mar 31, 2016)

How about a low voltage linear solenoid ? like the "barrel bolt" but moves at the touch of a switch
McMastercarr.com has several that might work


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Did all y'all miss where the OP said he'll be 6-8' away from it?
The solenoid has the best chance, I'd suggest the plunger be tapered to help the final alignment ... with a 2nd thought a servo might be better as it wouldn't shock the table lining up the lock as it pushes it's way into the groove...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't, see my first post...

You need something that is not mechanical, i.e. changes due to wear, and can be adjusted easily.

Greg - 46


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm interested if Eagle Wings folks were able to offer a solution. The one that Greg listed in a prior post looks like a good solution but would it work outside? Still repairing, reconditioning my site but a turntable is still in the mix for later additions.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you would need a way to put it under the turntable, out of sight. Might not be possible depending on how the pivot works.

It's been suggested that he see them directly, they are in the same town!

Greg - 22 - whoohoo! It will be this week for sure.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Greg - 22 - whoohoo! It will be this week for sure.


You could slow down to 1 post a day and make it last? Surely you don't HAVE to post something on every thread?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words... was trying to be helpful on encouraging the OP to go see the owner of Eaglewings... 

Yes, I don't have to post on every thread, but the mere fact that I have 20,000 posts means that I post a lot anyway, this is nothing new.

Greg - 19


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd swing by Eagle Wings but not sure wife would think a 250 mile "trip" to the hobby shop was normal.  Need to find her a store she enjoys in Phoenix.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

fyrekop said:


> I'd swing by Eagle Wings but not sure wife would think a 250 mile "trip" to the hobby shop was normal.  Need to find her a store she enjoys in Phoenix.


Drop her off at Cabellas, they have something for every man...


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

In AZ I think you will be stuck with metal, Aluminium. What else will stand the heat. If exposed to direct sunlight it will cook to temperatures much greater than the heat us people would feel. The expansion and contraction will be a killer on anything but metal and even then you'll still have some effects to deal with like adjusting it from time-to-time. Worst case every time you operate it. Anything wood will distort badly pretty quickly directly exposed to the sun in Phoenix. I think you'll want an umbrella or some cover of some sort over it because after a few minutes you won't be able to touch it it will be so hot. While it might be 6-8 feet away you will definitely need a way to get to it for all the adjusting.

You should talk to Eagle Wings since they are familiar with hot environments being Phoenix too. If for no other reason than their feedback would be invaluable no matter what you eventually go with.

I agree with Totalwrecker you'll probably need a solenoid.


----------

